# What knife roll do you have? Seeking recommendations for a larger roll/case.



## DitmasPork (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's my current knife roll. Good minimalist travel rollstylish, simple, well designed made of top quality leather, love it.

I'm looking to buy another that holds more, made of canvas and leatherany recommendations? Not looking for a custom roll. So far I've looked at the knife rolls from Bodric, Proper Apron Company, Weft & Warp. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Kingkor (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm getting a roll now by the one and only:
https://www.instagram.com/darkhardt/


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 28, 2018)

I hear Darkhardt makes awesome knife rolls!


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

I have an 8 pocket Messermeister and I HATE it. Maybe that is just how a knife bag is but you can only use every other slot and if you use a saya the case does not seem to close well and it is bulky. I just hate it. I would rather just put a saya on my knives and throw them in a bag...


----------



## Oravasaari (Jan 28, 2018)

http://www.darkhardt.com/shop/asphyx-lg

This one is a nice roll!!

If you prefer heavier and bigger knife rolls Butcher & Baker has some!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2018)

DarkHardt makes some really nice stuff for sure


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 28, 2018)

DarkHardt for the win.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 28, 2018)

Kingkor said:


> I'm getting a roll now by the one and only:
> https://www.instagram.com/darkhardt/



Damned! Those are gorgeousI've not heard of them. Which one are you getting?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 28, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I have an 8 pocket Messermeister and I HATE it. Maybe that is just how a knife bag is but you can only use every other slot and if you use a saya the case does not seem to close well and it is bulky. I just hate it. I would rather just put a saya on my knives and throw them in a bag...



Think that's a flaw with "rolls," I have to alternate gyuto and petty with mine or they won't fit. In my current 5-slot roll it's two gyutos max, needing to keep a slot empty for where it folds.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2018)

I've got one of these....

http://www.leather-worker.com/

Steve was a vendor here at one time. The product is nice but remember that I'm not a chef, my requirements are very low.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Think that's a flaw with "rolls," I have to alternate gyuto and petty with mine or they won't fit. In my current 5-slot roll it's two gyutos max, needing to keep a slot empty for where it folds.



Yeah but the thing is I can not even put spoons or anything in there. I have tried everything. Thought about getting one of those large case style bags but I don't carry that much stuff, lol.


----------



## loopback (Jan 28, 2018)

Bought a knife roll, and apron, from Linny Kenney (https://linnykenney.com), and have been pretty happy with it. She offers stock options, or you can completely customize the design to your preferences. It's not cheap though.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 28, 2018)

I quite like my Boldric roll, I've got the canvas one with leather accents. Only thing I don't like is that 240 is the longest knife it'll hold.


----------



## pc9111 (Jan 28, 2018)

I bought a Proper Apron Company roll and like it so far.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 29, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I've got one of these....
> 
> http://www.leather-worker.com/
> 
> Steve was a vendor here at one time. The product is nice but remember that I'm not a chef, my requirements are very low.


Steve makes great knife rolls, and I have never known anyone who has one to say anything other then very positive things about it. He is very personable too, so it's easy to call and talk with him about options.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yeah but the thing is I can not even put spoons or anything in there. I have tried everything. Thought about getting one of those large case style bags but I don't carry that much stuff, lol.



Yeah, spoons and other smaller tools can be a bit of a drag in a knife roll. I bunch together spoons and tweezers with rubber bands, then Saran wrap and and keep them in the pocket in the flap. What I can't fit goes in my bag. The Proper Apron Company and Bodric rolls look to have extra places for smaller tools.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 29, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Yeah, spoons and other smaller tools can be a bit of a drag in a knife roll. I bunch together spoons and tweezers with rubber bands, then Saran wrap and and keep them in the pocket in the flap. What I can't fit goes in my bag. The Proper Apron Company and Bodric rolls look to have extra places for smaller tools.


Yeah, the Boldric pocket holds 4 large plating spoons, a oyster shucker and a peeler for me. So that's one of the rolls big perks for me


----------



## mantrarxidia (Jan 29, 2018)

In case you decide to buy something more practical, I have this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003VOUFV6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. It is not fancy, but it has room for everything, and I mean everything. There is a separate see through compartment with a zipper you can use for anything that's too small/weird shaped for a regular slot. So far nothing's come apart, so decent quality. It's got 2 straps on each compartment to secure your knives so when you open it nothing falls out, which is a problem I had with my (******) knife roll.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 29, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Yeah, the Boldric pocket holds 4 large plating spoons, a oyster shucker and a peeler for me. So that's one of the rolls big perks for me



That is good to know for the future. Not sure I like the idea of being limited to 240 though.


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 29, 2018)

pc9111 said:


> I bought a Proper Apron Company roll and like it so far.



These are beautiful. Hadn't seen them before.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2018)

pc9111 said:


> I bought a Proper Apron Company roll and like it so far.



How do your handles fit in the pockets, i.e. loose, snug, etc. Post a pic if you can!

With my current roll, wa and western handles fit nice and snugly. Except for my Masahiro western handled suji, I can't for the life of me get it into the leather pocket.


----------



## pc9111 (Jan 29, 2018)

My wa D handles fit snugly, the quality seems pretty good, I'll try to post some pics up later.


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been a Koobi Kit guy for 10+ years. If I had known they were going out of business, I would've bought a backup or two for when my current one gets worn out.


----------



## fujiyama (Jan 29, 2018)

I love that minimalist roll Ditmas. I have a leather 17 slot Boldric that I'm happy with. Darkhardt rolls look nice; I looked into Linny Kenney, Goodson, LuBu, Divina, and many others on etsy. There's too many good choices!



Nomsdotcom said:


> I quite like my Boldric roll, I've got the canvas one with leather accents. Only thing I don't like is that 240 is the longest knife it'll hold.



Which size roll do you have? The 17 slot canvas should hold a 270mm with saya, but the smaller ones will only hold a 240mm.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2018)

i should have already mentioned My Knife Bag... really cool guy and working on a roll for inside the roll for small tools (should be ready soon). Simple, but solid option. Also, fits longer knives easily.


----------



## nastyfatdave (Jan 30, 2018)

Havent tried one, but I've considered the tool roll from Knife & Flag. Seems like an affordable non-Messermeister option if youre not 100% sold on leather. It also has a zippered pocket that looks like it would fit a couple Kunz or so. 

https://knifeflag.com/store/tool-roll-black


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 30, 2018)

Have black leather 17 pocket Boldric 270mm fit no problem. If carrying spoons etc. it is hard to beat the 3 section bags like THE ULTIMATE EDGE. Not as cool as a leather roll but does not take up much space when you open it for the amount of knives & other gear you can carry.


----------



## panda (Jan 30, 2018)

ultimate edge is perfect


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 30, 2018)

fujiyama said:


> I love that minimalist roll Ditmas. I have a leather 17 slot Boldric that I'm happy with. Darkhardt rolls look nice; I looked into Linny Kenney, Goodson, LuBu, Divina, and many others on etsy. There's too many good choices!
> 
> 
> 
> Which size roll do you have? The 17 slot canvas should hold a 270mm with saya, but the smaller ones will only hold a 240mm.


I have the smaller one, sorry, should have mentioned that


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 30, 2018)

I just ordered a Proper Knife Roll. They're just too pretty to resist. Choosing a color was agonizing. 

I will post pictures eventually.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 30, 2018)

JBroida said:


> i should have already mentioned My Knife Bag... really cool guy and working on a roll for inside the roll for small tools (should be ready soon). Simple, but solid option. Also, fits longer knives easily.



Could that line hold 6 240mm knives?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 30, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Could that line hold 6 240mm knives?



just tested and rolled one up with 6 270mm gesshin uraku wa-gyutos. Maybe room for a couple of small knives too, but that's about it. It fits though.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 30, 2018)

I like ultimate edge and would probably go that route if I needed to replace existing roll


----------



## labor of love (Jan 30, 2018)

JBroida said:


> just tested and rolled one up with 6 270mm gesshin uraku wa-gyutos. Maybe room for a couple of small knives too, but that's about it. It fits though.



Thanks. Thats good to know. 6 270mm gyutos w/sayas is more space than I may need in one trip to work(which is a good thing). I like the idea of a knife roll that holds just enough instead of knife suitcase haha.


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2018)

Craig, This is my JKI bag filled out for off site catering. I carry 4 - 5 knives knives and "stuff". Like it. Wish it had a couple rings for a strap so it could be carried like a satchel.

For the day job and prep I carry an 8 slot Ultimate Edge. I have the 18 slot Ultimate Edge but if it's filled up it takes 3 guys to carry it...


----------



## JBroida (Jan 31, 2018)

daveb said:


> Craig, This is my JKI bag filled out for off site catering. I carry 4 - 5 knives knives and "stuff". Like it. Wish it had a couple rings for a strap so it could be carried like a satchel.
> 
> For the day job and prep I carry an 8 slot Ultimate Edge. I have the 18 slot Ultimate Edge but if it's filled up it takes 3 guys to carry it...
> 
> View attachment 38378



thats not a bad idea... i can ask the guy next time. I just really like where the price is now, and not sure if the addition of something like that would mess up the price too much.


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2018)

JBroida said:


> thats not a bad idea... i can ask the guy next time. I just really like where the price is now, and not sure if the addition of something like that would mess up the price too much.



Thought of that. Just the rings should not hurt the price too bad. Then those that wanted a strap could get one. Its not the weight of the bag but would like to keep hands free. Otherwise well made and I'll be first in line for the pouch for small items.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 31, 2018)

The rings aren't the issue. The extra cost in labor would be. All together, it could make the bag cost as much as $10 more, which is a bit high i think... especially if we didnt include a strap with it.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2018)

@daveb just attach a couple of carabiners to the hand straps and add a diy strap perhaps? Thanks for the pics, think I still prefer my knife bag though. Most of my small tools stay in a tackle box at work.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 8, 2018)

I know this is not a knife roll, but I like the design of ita trifold is probably better for the knives than a rollespecially dig the side pocket for little tools, iPad, etc. Just make it tall enough for a 270 with saya, add a strap and handle.


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2018)

I like it! Ask him.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2018)

I know a few guys that use tool rolls for their knives. Its a cool alternative, especially for those that use 210mm gyutos, santokus and smaller knives for work.


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2018)

Gives new meaning to the term "Ugly as a bag of spanners"


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 8, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I know a few guys that use tool rolls for their knives. Its a cool alternative, especially for those that use 210mm gyutos, santokus and smaller knives for work.



yeah this is a good point on the length. 
270 is longer than most wrench you would 
roll-up in a grab-n-go kit bag.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah its pretty common. I work with only one guy right now out of about a dozen that actually uses something above a 210mm gyuto.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Yeah its pretty common. I work with only one guy right now out of about a dozen that actually uses something above a 210mm gyuto.



I remember handling the huge maguro b&#333;ch&#333; at Korin. For big knives like that, I suppose golf club travel bags would be an appropriate solution!


----------



## Harry64 (Feb 21, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Here's my current knife roll. Good minimalist travel rollstylish, simple, well designed made of top quality leather, love it.
> 
> I'm looking to buy another that holds more, made of canvas and leatherany recommendations? Not looking for a custom roll. So far I've looked at the knife rolls from Bodric, Proper Apron Company, Weft & Warp. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.




I've been looking for this exact knife bag I saw in a pic for a while... I'm dying to know what its! Could you also elaborate on the pros and cons outside of wanting to hold more. Also my main concern with this bag is the single strap in my experience having canvas and cloth type rolls having two straps to tie it together vs one is better and more secure on the ends. Thanks!


----------



## mattador (Feb 21, 2019)

Harry64 said:


> I've been looking for this exact knife bag I saw in a pic for a while... I'm dying to know what its! Could you also elaborate on the pros and cons outside of wanting to hold more. Also my main concern with this bag is the single strap in my experience having canvas and cloth type rolls having two straps to tie it together vs one is better and more secure on the ends. Thanks!



Looks like a JAW leather works roll. In my experience, you won’t have any problems with the binding system of one strap. As long as it wraps around a few times you’ll be fine.


----------



## Harry64 (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice thanks! I find that the single strap, If all the handles are on the same side one side is bulky and the other is thin so it can kind of spill out of one side in a sense. Either way thanks for the ID of the bag. I'm torn between a roll or getting a boston style duffle and using sayas.


----------



## Michi (Feb 21, 2019)

The Ultimate Edge has a good reputation and loads of room. (15 slots, from memory, plus room for a fair amount of other assorted gear.) You can find a few YouTube reviews of that bag that show it in detail.


----------



## stringer (Feb 21, 2019)

I got tired of buying a cheap roll every year and had my mom get me a Boldric 17 pocket for Christmas. I love it. I carry three 270s and they just fit. They might not if I had real sayas. The canvas/leather/brass combo looks good and will hopefully be sturdy. I don't use the strap, but it comes with one. Highly recommended.


----------



## mattador (Feb 21, 2019)

I like my Valentich, holds a 300m w/ saya and has a large zip pocket for other tools. Carbon knife co has some.


----------



## Michi (Feb 21, 2019)

stringer said:


> I got tired of buying a cheap roll every year and had my mom get me a Boldric 17 pocket for Christmas. I love it.


That's a very stylish bag!


----------



## Harry64 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a messermeister 12 pocket that I could use if I needed to bring EVERYTHING. But it's not good looking in my opinion. 

I'm usually pretty minimalist and put function over fashion, but this time around I'm feeling frisky and am looking for minimalist and functional but want a little more fashion. I have sayas for most knives so I could go with a less penetrable material. 

Ideally I would want it to be simple in design. No zippers or buttons, would consider buckles. Also planning to hold at most:
- 6 knives, including clever and 300mm 
- oyster knife
- fish de-scaler
- bone tweezers 
- steel (optional)


----------



## Harry64 (Feb 21, 2019)

stringer said:


> I got tired of buying a cheap roll every year and had my mom get me a Boldric 17 pocket for Christmas. I love it. I carry three 270s and they just fit. They might not if I had real sayas. The canvas/leather/brass combo looks good and will hopefully be sturdy. I don't use the strap, but it comes with one. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 48960
> 
> ...



Looks super solid, tempting. Its top three prospects right now thanks!


----------



## Harry64 (Feb 21, 2019)

mattador said:


> I like my Valentich, holds a 300m w/ saya and has a large zip pocket for other tools. Carbon knife co has some.



Nice recommendation I like the style a lot. Do you find that you wish you had two straps to close the roll instead of 1? I find with one strap it feels... not secure? hard to explain with all the handles on one side it seems to be thicker on one end so the one strap doesn't keep the items on the thin side from moving around. 

Got any pics of your roll loaded up?


----------



## playero (Feb 21, 2019)

Check Global. They have some nice ones. I myself make my own from old business bags, they hold more than 6


----------



## Hassanbensober (Feb 21, 2019)

I have been using the hardmill 10 pocket roll for more than a year and would recommend it. Great bag spendy sure but I currently max it out pockets big enough to tuck away chucka plus pettys and tools. Easily roll 15 knives plus.


----------



## podzap (Feb 23, 2019)

You all necrobumped a more than one year old thread and nobody got agitated! Wow 

@DitmasPork if you still have that leather roll from the original post, I really like it and will offer to buy it from you.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Feb 23, 2019)

I have always liked basic waxed canvas rolls like my Boldric.


----------



## Aknificionado (Feb 25, 2019)

16 Slots, 80x55cm with custom logo and color from www.msecret.pl

Cheers,
Becks


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 25, 2019)

Like the layout on that, it is nice if you can get at 4-5 knives without having to unroll for all 15+
and also that some of the handles are opposte to avoid sno-cone shape when you roll it.

Have you noticed and downsides to the layout, in actual use?


----------



## Harry64 (Feb 25, 2019)

podzap said:


> You all necrobumped a more than one year old thread and nobody got agitated! Wow
> 
> Is "necrobumping" frowned upon in the forum culture? This is actually the first forum i've been on...


----------



## labor of love (Feb 25, 2019)

podzap said:


> You all necrobumped a more than one year old thread and nobody got agitated! Wow
> 
> @DitmasPork if you still have that leather roll from the original post, I really like it and will offer to buy it from you.


Some threads are timeless. BST threads should be left alone.


----------



## kostantinos (Feb 25, 2019)

Can we see a few rolls and cases from what people use these days ?

I mean since this thread refuses to go into oblivion ...


----------



## Aknificionado (Feb 26, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Have you noticed and downsides to the layout, in actual use?



Yes, the slots are quite closely for some bigger, western handles. And i'm missing a pocket for a mid-size bench stone. Would change that on an my next offer. Besides that i'm excited about the quality and the craftsmanship.


----------



## playero (Feb 27, 2019)

Aknificionado said:


> 16 Slots, 80x55cm with custom logo and color from www.msecret.pl
> 
> Cheers,
> Becks



Doesn't the knives hit each other during movements or traveling?


----------



## K813zra (Feb 27, 2019)

kostantinos said:


> Can we see a few rolls and cases from what people use these days ?
> 
> I mean since this thread refuses to go into oblivion ...



I'd like to see some more rolls too. Particularly the ones from My Knife Bag. I know Jon has some photos on his site but I'd like to see one filled up for practical use.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 27, 2019)

podzap said:


> You all necrobumped a more than one year old thread and nobody got agitated! Wow
> 
> @DitmasPork if you still have that leather roll from the original post, I really like it and will offer to buy it from you.



Sorry, not for sale, I use it a lot. Contact Jonathan at http://www.jawleathergoods.com, mine is canvas lined leather, he's a pleasure to work with if you need reasonable customizations; leather used is top-notch. Lately I've been eyeing the rolls at Proper Apron Co for a bigger roll, though not super high on my priority list.


----------



## Aknificionado (Feb 27, 2019)

I use some Kind of Duct-TapePaper-Saya....not pretty in any way


----------



## Pila (Jul 29, 2019)

I need a bag for 3 - 10 hours travels on a regular basis, once in a month or two. I would not buy a bag without velcro straps inside. I got inexpensive Mac knife roll bag KR-108. 8 good slots, 390 mm long Kiritsuke fits just about nice, bag folds in 3 parts, additional space on the inside cover, excellent handle. The only minus: no strap. 

I do not have sayas: I cut milk tetrapak (thin cardboard lined with thin aluminium) into vertical quarters and just place them over edges. Then I intervawe velcros over and under each other knife. Perfectly safe, not bulkly. 

If bag is full, velcro interwawe is somewhat tedious for daily use. But, for 3-4-5 knives, bag is perfectly safe and quick even wihtout any additional edge protection with no need for velcro interveawe - just press velcro over and in between the stuff.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 29, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @daveb just attach a couple of carabiners to the hand straps and add a diy strap perhaps? Thanks for the pics, think I still prefer my knife bag though. Most of my small tools stay in a tackle box at work.



Would expect a New Orleans dude to keep kitchen tools in a tackle box.

This thread has legs for all the awesome leather rolls on it.


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jul 29, 2019)

Not to add to the necro, but Cutlery & More has the Ultimate Edge Deluxe knife bag for $89.99 in chocolate. Just picked one up.
https://www.cutleryandmore.com/ultimate-edge/evolution-deluxe-knife-bag-p135616


----------

